# Serpentine belt diagram



## lightspdcc (Aug 8, 2012)

*Need serpentine belt diagram*

My apologies if this belongs in another section or the answer is located else where. My serpentine belt broke on the way home today and I'm having trouble finding a diagram online. I've never done this before, so something with directions would be much appreciated. 

Also does the cc only have one belt on the passenger side? Does it have an aux v-belt? 

Thanks


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

Did you find a diagram for this? My belt started making a god awful squeal when i'm idling.. Probably needs to be replaced. I found the belt locally for 20 bucks and want to do the job myself. Any suggestions?


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Give me a few hours. I will post up the diagram from the program we use in our shop.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

that would be awesome! thank you


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

gtinmiami said:


> that would be awesome! thank you


Sorry it took so long. Belt is on the passenger side.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

For some reason the above diagram does just not look ok for me. Maybe this PDF will help, page 23.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Seki said:


> For some reason the above diagram does just not look ok for me. Maybe this PDF will help, page 23.


:thumbup: Way to go!


----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)

Seki said:


> For some reason the above diagram does just not look ok for me. Maybe this PDF will help, page 23.


Ya the diagram I posted is the "typical" diagram of the belt on most VWs. It was just a guide. Great job though nice PDF.


----------



## LuxuryTurboCC (Apr 25, 2010)

*3.6 Pdf*

I just got a 2013 V6Lux and have been looking for a file on the 3.6. Does anybody have a PDF file like the 2.0. Thanks Jim


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

LuxuryTurboCC said:


> I just got a 2013 V6Lux and have been looking for a file on the 3.6. Does anybody have a PDF file like the 2.0. Thanks Jim


Something like this?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Los1 said:


> :thumbup: Way to go!


Thanks, Just trying to help, let me know if anything else is needed.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I know this PDF is interesting as well.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

My drawing above was spot on


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*What Happen - Just fell Off the Face of the Earth ?*



gtinmiami said:


> Did you find a diagram for this? My belt started making a god awful squeal when i'm idling.. Probably needs to be replaced. I found the belt locally for 20 bucks and want to do the job myself. Any suggestions?



*Has anyone changed their Accessory Belt , Advise on When ?_? 
95K

Is this a 1-5 / 2 or 3 Level DIY _?

Any Info on this as I always like to Keep ahead of the Maintenance - don't want any Issues Popping Up when on a long Road Trip !*

:wave:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*BUMP*

*Has anyone changed their Accessory Belt , Advise on When ?_? 
95K - Currently

Is this a 1-5 / 2 or 3 Level DIY _?

Any Info on this as I always like to Keep ahead of the Maintenance - don't want any Issues Popping Up when on a long Road Trip !*

:wave:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*I'd say - DIY = 2*

I'd say - DIY = 2 / Just got it done -  - even with out the VW Idler Tool , Haaa 
ask Me How ?


----------



## klynneur (Aug 27, 2013)

*Hoping for a response!*

I know this post is old, so I almost doubt anyone will see this reply, but in the diagram, what is the contraption at the front at the bottom? My serpentine belt broke on Friday and when my boyfriend was poking around the engine, he found that that wheel was off-kilter and did not move at all. We got my car towed to the shop because he doesn't know what that is or how to fix it, and now I'm curious. What is that contraption? He says it is connected to the air conditioning?


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just got quoted $215 to do the belt. I find that kind of crazy that a $20 belt would cost so much to install. It was the dealer though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

MKV06 said:


> I just got quoted $215 to do the belt. I find that kind of crazy that a $20 belt would cost so much to install. It was the dealer though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is crazy. I'm pretty sure you can do it from above with a 17mm wrench in about 30 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

shortyjacobs said:


> That is crazy. I'm pretty sure you can do it from above with a 17mm wrench in about 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep ^


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Just to be super helpful, here is how. 

There are four pulleys it goes over. Three of them have grooves (the top one, alternator, bottom front is ax compressor, bottom back is the harmonic balancer on your crankshaft). 

The fourth pulley is smooth, and that's your tensioner. It has a 17mm bolt in it. Put the wrench on the bolt, turn *clockwise*. The tensioner will rotate upwards, releasing tension on the belt. Pop the belt off the alternator (top) while holding the tensioner with the wrench. Release the tensioner (slowly) and unthread the belt from the other pulleys. Work the new belt along the same route, pull on the tensioner again with your wrench to allow you to slip the belt over the last pulley, and you are done. 

Not a ton of room in there at the bottom, but still should be doable. Grooves side of the belt on grooved pulleys, smooth side on the smooth pulley. 

Edit: just ran out to my car to check. Way more room that I remembered, super easy to reach in. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll help out as well. Look at this pulley DIY

Do step 1,2,7 and 8. Put a new belt on and do steps in reverse

http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/239_62.10.92.pdf

You can do it from the top as well but have less room


----------

